# Nile's Karl Sanders New KxK Double Neck V



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2010)

Sanders has a new double neck V from KxK for the current tour. While I wouldn't want one of these myself, the finish and masking for the graphics are awesome  The necks are both tuned differently as Nile apparently have a couple songs on the new album that use two different tunings in the same song.















and some live action


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 20, 2010)

yay, first post!

looks insane! I like it but why are both necks the same, whats the point?

edit: one of those flods must be blocked, otherwise there is NO point at all in that guitar AFAICS...


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 20, 2010)

One neck should be the same as it is and the other neck should be baritone/7 string. Looks great though.

Cleverness.

Also, is that *ANOTHER* singer?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2010)

My guess is he uses one neck for unique tunings to replicate some of the fretless stuff he did on Ithyphalic.

Holy shit, Dallas without hair. awesome, haha.
the other singer is the bassist Chris Lollis, he has a fantastic voice too

edit: well, my theory about the tunings doesn't hold up after watching that video..


----------



## CapenCyber (Jan 20, 2010)

The real news here is that Dallas cut his hair!


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 20, 2010)

CapenCyber said:


> The real news here is that Dallas cut his hair!



I wasn't sure if it was a new singer or not. LOL.


----------



## Nats (Jan 20, 2010)

i was at that show. fucking badass show!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2010)

The necks are both tuned differently as they apparently have a couple songs on the new album that use two different tunings in the same song.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

Come on Steve 6+6 =/= 7


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Come on Steve 6+6 =/= 7



That was why I asked you to move it  The moral of the story is don't work and post at the same time kiddies


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> I wasn't sure if it was a new singer or not. LOL.



if you can't recognise him by his picking style something is wrong with you


----------



## avenger (Jan 20, 2010)

That thing is bizzare looking, pretty cool though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't get it. Why did Karl ask Rob to build him a doubleneck in which both necks are missing one string? 



Jokes aside, it looks great and, judging by the vid, it seems to solve some of the very typical problems of doublenecks.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

technomancer said:


> That was why I asked you to move it  The moral of the story is don't work and post at the same time kiddies


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2010)

Am I the only one absolutely loving the upper fret access on the upper neck?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm suprised Nile haven't moved to 7s, would make more practical sense. That KxK is beautiful though.

And Dallas looks better without hair IMO. I think I'll follow suit at some point.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2010)

While I wouldn't have an use for that guitar, and it looks like it would be painful to play sitting down, its incredibly metal, just like Karl


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 20, 2010)

Nile isn't quite my cup of tea and I couldn't care less for double necks, but that finish is indeed amazing! The inlay looks nice as well


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Nile isn't quite my cup of tea and I couldn't care less for double necks, but that finish is indeed amazing! The inlay looks nice as well



It's actually a masking through the finish to the natural mahogany underneath.

And I agree completely. I would never buy myself one of these, but the work on it is awesome.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 20, 2010)

Lovin' that....although I think I'd probably snap under the weight....


----------



## hairychris (Jan 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm suprised Nile haven't moved to 7s, would make more practical sense.



Karl _really_ doesn't like 7 strings. He's been asked before..! 



drmosh said:


> if you can't recognise him by his picking style something is wrong with you



He anchors the ball of his thumb to the body of the guitar which puts the wrist at a weird angle. I do the same thing but he can actually play. Really fucking well - his picking is fucking brutal. It makes playing carved top guitars a PITA though!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 20, 2010)

That guitar is damned sexy.

I can't fathom how a double neck is supposed to be more acceptable than a 7 string to the guy though


----------



## Nats (Jan 20, 2010)

when i first saw it i assumed it was a 6 & 12 string guitar. guess it's a good thing i'm going to the eye Dr. tomorrow after all


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

With his head shaved, Dallas looks kinda like HAUCH and the singer from Dying Fetus had a baby.


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nile are probably the best advert for their guitars that Dean have at the moment, IMHO.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 20, 2010)

SICK fucking guitar, nice, and Dallas without hair, NICE again, cus that skullet looked awesome, but i won't be missing it


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 20, 2010)

Can he even play it that well?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it looks so AWESOME


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 20, 2010)

What?! No more skullet?! 

Sick guitar though.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 21, 2010)

i remember him saying in an interview that he used drop d tuning for some solos on the album to get into the higher register, maybe this explains the double neck?


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jan 21, 2010)

i just saw them this past weekend and they f'n destroyed...you get nothing but sweet songs now that they have so much material (not that you didn't b4) but now it's the true cream of the crop. this guitar looks great in person as well as the original with the bloody spear tip haha. it was gay that abigail williams didn't play though


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 21, 2010)

cant wait to see them! fucken NILEEEE finally. 

but yeah its prob drop A and drop D


----------



## vigil785 (Jan 21, 2010)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> it was gay that abigail williams didn't play though


 
I heard something about the drummer having a hand injury. Sucks because I was really wanting to see them again. 

Pretty sweet looking guitar though! Are both necks scalloped?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> Can he even play it that well?



have you ever listened to a Nile CD?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> cant wait to see them! fucken NILEEEE finally.
> 
> but yeah its prob drop A and drop D



One neck certainly is, and apparently the other in drop D


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 21, 2010)

hairychris said:


> Karl _really_ doesn't like 7 strings. He's been asked before..!



Shame


----------



## McKay (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't see the hair because youtube is blocked at college but man, what a shitter. The skullet was iconic!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2010)

McKay said:


> I can't see the hair because youtube is blocked at college but man, what a shitter. The skullet was iconic!



you wouldn't be able to see hair even if it wasn't blocked


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2010)

Why do all these double Vs spell "Motorola" to me ?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool looking guitar! But it's not a V it's a W!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 21, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> Can he even play it that well?



Go and buy the latest album NOW. The guitar work is insane.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 21, 2010)

stuz719 said:


> Nile are probably the best advert for their guitars that Dean have at the moment, IMHO.



I saw Dallas playing the Dean Z and now I want one. 

How they do it though confuses me.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 21, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> yay, first post!
> 
> looks insane! I like it but why are both necks the same, whats the point?
> 
> edit: one of those flods must be blocked, otherwise there is NO point at all in that guitar AFAICS...



Maybe each one has different tunings? Ever thought of that?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Maybe each one has different tunings? Ever thought of that?



Yup, I said this in the original post and in a post about 5 down from the top


----------



## Variant (Jan 21, 2010)

@ the deskulleting.


----------



## myampslouder (Feb 23, 2010)

So yeah went and saw Nile this past Saturday was lucky enough to get to hang out with all the bands after the show. Asked Karl about the double neck after the show he said the lower neck is drop A and the upper neck is drop D. Hope that answers any questions. Also, Karl is a pretty fuckin cool guy


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow that must be heavy as a mofo


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Feb 23, 2010)

caskettheclown said:


> Wow that must be heavy as a mofo



And I ask you how you know the weight of a mofo?


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 23, 2010)

Variant said:


> @ the deskulleting.


I'm feeling the sadness too, bro. His skullet was iconic! 

Karl and Dallas are pretty damned talented, I don't get why people put them down just because they're Death Metal.


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 24, 2010)

Ironbird said:


> I'm feeling the sadness too, bro. His skullet was iconic!
> 
> Karl and Dallas are pretty damned talented, I don't get why people put them down just because they're Death Metal.



Because of this



And this



theres other videos of these on Youtube I commented on one about how unprepared/ cuaght by suprise they both looked since it seemed they were there do jam on Nile songs and got flamed royaly.  My whole thing is who cares, they still kick ass. like this. I just wish their tone wasn't as muddy.



People seem to forget that.


----------



## Variant (Feb 24, 2010)

> theres other videos of these on Youtube I commented on one about how unprepared/ cuaght by suprise they both looked since it seemed they were there do jam on Nile songs and got flamed royaly.



Yeah, they've looked sloppy and unprepared is some of their vids, but who the fuck cares? They're a monster death metal band who've established their own distinctive style and a pile of worthy albums.  They were the last show I saw live, and they played flawlessly, and looked like a band with a presence and identity... something a lot of heavy bands these days lack completely.  



> My whole thing is who cares, they still kick ass. like this. I just wish their tone wasn't as muddy.



You know, I agree with that partially, but at said concert _*EVERY*_ band before them was pounding the mid-heavy, Mesa thing, and honestly, it was refreshing to hear the spongy ol' boosted Marshall sound if for a change than nothing else. It works in the context. Myself, I use a boosted JCM-900 like tone for my grindcore side project as it suits the rawer nature of the music than my main, cybermetal kinda sound.


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 24, 2010)

Variant said:


> *EVERY*[/I] band before them was pounding the mid-heavy, Mesa thing, and honestly, it was refreshing to hear the spongy ol' boosted Marshall sound if for a change than nothing else. It works in the context. Myself, I use a boosted JCM-900 like tone for my grindcore side project as it suits the rawer nature of the music than my main, cybermetal kinda sound.



I agree, I like Marshalls regardless Just what they tune to and having the Bass on the Amp to 10 reduces the clarity somewhat.


----------



## Variant (Feb 24, 2010)

^
 They really don't have much for bass guitar in the mix, it's just the good ol' 80's 10-0-10 DM sound. I could actually hear more bass live than on the albums... but really, no matter how good the guy was, he didn't really need to be there.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

they slayed live and the albums are awesome. i dont care about those betcha cant play this videos its just funny to me


----------



## Swarth (Feb 25, 2010)

Nile got boring as hell after Black Seeds of Vengeance. I saw em a few weeks ago, and their live show was pretty boring. I went for Immolation (they were awesome) so no biggie.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 25, 2010)

Swarth said:


> Nile got boring as hell after Black Seeds of Vengeance. I saw em a few weeks ago, and their live show was pretty boring. I went for Immolation (they were awesome) so no biggie.



you have some very strange interpretation of boring. they have some really intricate songwriting and tons of stuff going on in their songs.


----------



## Swarth (Feb 25, 2010)

drmosh said:


> you have some very strange interpretation of boring. they have some really intricate songwriting and tons of stuff going on in their songs.



too bad that tons of stuff is all bland. Don't get me wrong their first couple albums were solid when they came out, but not the last few albums. just my opinion.


----------

